# Perdomo Reserve Champagne R Cigar Review - So far the best I've smoked



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Smoooth! Great flavor start to finish. Nice rich smoke and not peppery at all. Gotta get a box of these!!

Read the full review here: Perdomo Reserve Champagne R Cigar Review - So far the best I've smoked


----------



## G-Dub96 (Jul 7, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> Smoooth! Great flavor start to finish. Nice rich smoke and not peppery at all. Gotta get a box of these!!


I love these too. That is going to be the first box I buy!


----------



## pedweld (May 23, 2009)

My most favorite Golf Cigar. Reasonably priced too.


----------



## ROTHNH (Jun 21, 2009)

Although I still find some of the original Perdomo Reserve Champagne cigars around, I don't think Perdomo makes these cigars anymore (nor any of the original "La Tradicion" Reserve brands, except maybe the "Golf" series). IIRC, the Perdomo Reserve Champagne Series cigars were replaced by the 10th Anniversary Champagne in 2008.

That's sad, IMHO, because having smoked many original Champagne Rs and now, half a box of the 10th Anniversary Champagnes, I'm convinced that the 10th Anniversary is nowhere near as good a cigar as the original -- with the 10th Anniversary Champagne lacking behind the original when comparing construction, value and taste.


----------

